# finished my mammals from last season



## JerseyJays (Jul 12, 2008)

i just finished mounting all my mammals from last season, and here are some pics... (just in time to start skinning)


----------



## badaxehunter (Dec 23, 2006)

those are some great looking mounts nice work


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Nice looking mounts.You do great work .


----------



## kwhit (Jan 8, 2010)

WHO EVER SAID "DOES" DON'T MAKE NICE LOOKING MOUNTS ON THE WALL !!! YOU DO SOME FANTASTIC WORK !! 


JerseyJays how was the GSTA ?!?


----------



## Rob D (Dec 26, 2009)

Sweet mounts. Good Job.


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

nice mounts


----------



## Bow pro (Mar 4, 2009)

That Doe looks like she is actually alive! Great job!


----------

